# Arrol johnston car factory - Dumfries. June 2018



## Ferox (Nov 22, 2018)

Not a bad little mooch this one. Quite a lot of area to cover with most of it being stripped unfortunately but, there is still stuff to see and some nice decay in parts. It seems the building was used to make carpet underlay form 2002 until 2013. I guess its been abandoned since then. Visited with non member Paul.
History
The Arrol-Johnston Motor Co., which had been in operation since 1896, opened its Dumfries factory at Heathhall in July 1913. The manager, Thomas Charles Pullinger, had been inspired by the Albert Kahn designed factories of Henry Ford in America. Kahn provided the design for the Dumfries factory, and it bears more than a passing resemblance to Ford's Highland Park factory in Detroit. The Heathhall factory was said to be the most advanced light engineering factory of its day in Scotland.
The site was purchased by the North British Rubber Company in 1946. It then became Uniroyal Ltd in the 60's, and in 1987 changed yet again to the British subsidiary of the Gates Rubber Company. It has been known as Interfloor since 2002.






























.




















Thanks For Looking 

More pics on my Flicker page - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157670753473708/with/43157314391/


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 22, 2018)

You've made full use of the lighting as it shows in your photographs. This factory does resemble a motor factory in Detroit as in the design, shape and even the little bridge spanning both buildings.


----------



## Ferox (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks Hugh. The way the light came in here was really nice


----------



## HughieD (Nov 22, 2018)

I'd say that was a very good big mooch! Can't remember seeing this place come up before. Good report.


----------



## smiler (Nov 22, 2018)

It looks an interesting mooch, well shot, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## Ferox (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks guys. Worth a look if your in the area.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 22, 2018)

You sure that was Scotland mate......... that's sunshine lol. Take it Decks are long gone. Nice one


----------



## krela (Nov 23, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## Ferox (Nov 28, 2018)

Pincheck said:


> You sure that was Scotland mate......... that's sunshine lol. Take it Decks are long gone. Nice one



Lol, I have been to Scotland three times this year. It rained two of them but this particular weekend was a scorcher 
Place was pretty stripped bud.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 28, 2018)

Love the use of light in your pics there excellent stuff!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 28, 2018)

Great shots Ferox! You caught some lovely shadows inside...probably pissed it down 5 minutes later yeah


----------

